# Does THC, CBN/CBD Continue to Break Down Over Time?



## snaxforgandhi (Nov 10, 2009)

Hola Earthlings,

I'm posting this after questions were posed in Alistair Young's "Weed Gets More Potent" post.

The question(s) is(are): Does curing stop THC break down completely? If it does break down over time to baser CBN/CBDs, do _these_ then break down even further over time until (ALMOST) all psychoreactivity is eventually lost?

~Snax (He Who Lurks)


----------



## OGKushman (Nov 10, 2009)

An Anaerobic environment, with its lack of oxygen, will reduce decomposition.

I.E. putting it in an airtight container with a vacuum would (in theory) keep herb good forever.


----------



## snaxforgandhi (Nov 10, 2009)

So it's oxidation that frags it? That would make sense. Huh. What about the folks who swear by humidors? I wouldn't assume them to be airtight, so are they exposing their bud to detrimental oxygen? I guess if it's a slow enough process it pretty much becomes a moot point, huh? But I have heard of cigars/tobacco/weed being kept in humidors for long, long periods of time. Hmmm... "Curiouser and curiouser," cried alice...

~Snax


----------



## OGKushman (Nov 10, 2009)

You got it! Oxygen is what broke down perfectly preserved 5,000+ year old mummies from ancient Egypt after some (smart?) scientists uncovered them and decided to put them on display to mold! 

Humidors are air tight. If not it would decrease its ability to keep proper humidity levels


----------



## snaxforgandhi (Nov 10, 2009)

OGKushman said:
			
		

> ...Humidors are air tight. If not it would decrease its ability to keep proper humidity levels...


Duh. If I'd thought about that for 2 seconds it would've been obvious. So much for college degress, huh? I guess I was thinking in terms of "would a humidor make a good submarine?" Again, duh. I'm going to stop saying words now...

~Snax


----------



## OGKushman (Nov 10, 2009)

LOL

Its all good man. I have conjured up thoughts along the same path. Im sure others would agree. We all want our bud as best as it can be for as long as possible.  I stick to Ball Widemouth Mason Jars in the fridge.


----------



## snaxforgandhi (Nov 10, 2009)

OGKushman said:
			
		

> ...I stick to Ball Widemouth Mason Jars in the fridge...


Yeah, me too. My buddy, however, swears by these large, rectagular, shallow tupperware type things. He loves 'em and makes the point that they provide an additional layer of security in that they're not transparent, letting anyone who opens the fridge see what'cha got goin' on on the bottom shelf! Plus, they're stackable, which _is_ nice. Any ideas why glass might be preferable to plastics? Plastics have greater porosity and permeability, fer sure, but you'd think containers intended for foodstuffs would tend toward the lower porosity materials. 

I'm just in an inquisitive mood tonite I guess.


----------



## legalize_freedom (Nov 10, 2009)

tupperware can give your bud a plastic taste.  I put my glass jars in a dark bag in the crisper drawer...so nobody sees it either.


----------



## gasman (Nov 10, 2009)

I have 4o half gallon jars full so far my fridge will not hold them so I built a air tight cabinet . All ready running out of space.Man still not done filling the rest of them.:holysheep: :hubba:


----------



## Alistair (Nov 10, 2009)

40 half gallon containers?


----------



## snaxforgandhi (Nov 10, 2009)

gasman said:
			
		

> I have 4o half gallon jars full so far my fridge will not hold them so I built a air tight cabinet . All ready running out of space.Man still not done filling the rest of them.:holysheep: :hubba:


Being as how I am such a nice guy, I feel obligated to let you give me the rest of that troublesome bud. I just hate to see a brother bogged down with so much work! I know, I'm too nice, right? It's a curse.  

~Snax


----------



## gasman (Nov 10, 2009)

come help me clip the next batch and just maybe .


----------



## OGKushman (Nov 10, 2009)

> porosity and permeability



you sound like a geologist


----------



## snaxforgandhi (Nov 11, 2009)

OGKushman said:
			
		

> you sound like a geologist


Nah, metals.


----------



## Hick (Nov 11, 2009)

."clean, _food grade_ plastics" (tupperware or baggies) are fine for storage. Air tight, and in a cool dark place.


----------



## legalize_freedom (Nov 11, 2009)

The jar(s) that I keep in the crisper drawer, are the ones being used, any excess I keep in jars in chest freezer.  I agree with Hick plastic bags and Tupperware do work just as good.  I have only "read" that the reason to use glass is because tupperware gives off a plastic taste.  So I never really tried it, cause I just got 1/2 gallon size mason jars.  I have kept pounds in the freezer in plastic bags for a long time, but they were generaly gone within a few months.  An interesting note, After my uncle died, I was helping my cousin clean out their barn where my uncle's office was, and we found a box filled with mason jars.  In each jar had a bud or 2 with a label for the yr.  some of these went back to the late 60's.  They looked beautiful, and we decided to try some really nice "gold" from the early 70's, no buzz...and a hell of a headache.  Looking back now there were seeds in there, I don't know why I didn't think about trying to germinate any.  They were probably not viable anyway, but it couldn't hurt to try.


----------



## StoneyBud (Nov 11, 2009)

Light, heat and oxygen are the three things that help weed degrade.

Keep your weed out of the light, in a cool place and open the container only to refresh the air to prevent mold.

The cure is to s-l-o-w-l-y  dry the weed. This allows the conversion of unwanted parts to become wanted parts.

One gallon food grade freezer bags work very well for curing. I keep mine half full and in a cardboard box with a lid, in a spare room that is air conditioned.

Just finished some weed that was two years old. It was still fine. The glass is unnecessary overkill and the fridge is unnecessary overkill.

After using the baggies in the box thing for more than 20 years, I think I've proven that it works.


----------



## legalize_freedom (Nov 11, 2009)

Hmmmm Thanks Stoney coming from you...I'll believe it!


----------



## Hick (Nov 11, 2009)

"overkill" .....     I prefer glass. It keep the buds absolutely pristine and positively sealed. But a PITA with a bigger crop.  I like stackable tupperware in the "cool room" too. 
 Several years back, I discovered a jar of two + year old buds that smoked just as fine as the day it was sealed up.


----------



## 2Dog (Nov 11, 2009)

so far I have stuck with jars..same as I do with my canned foods. although bags would be cheaper and maybe more convenient..take up less room but I worry about chemicals in the plastic..is that weird?? stoney what do you think? paranoid lol?


----------



## StoneyBud (Nov 11, 2009)

Hick said:
			
		

> "overkill" .....  I prefer glass. It keep the buds absolutely pristine and positively sealed. But a PITA with a bigger crop. I like stackable tupperware in the "cool room" too.
> Several years back, I discovered a jar of two + year old buds that smoked just as fine as the day it was sealed up.


It's a matter of choice. The baggies keep it perfect as well and are damn hard to break. Never had a baggie drop and shatter into my weed. I have watched someone try to recover their weed from a jar that was in slivers. What a mess.

That's what's cool about the world. We all do what we feel is the best for us.


----------



## StoneyBud (Nov 11, 2009)

2Dog said:
			
		

> so far I have stuck with jars..same as I do with my canned foods. although bags would be cheaper and maybe more convenient..take up less room but I worry about chemicals in the plastic..is that weird?? stoney what do you think? paranoid lol?


Freezer bags are meant to put food into. The plastic used is as safe as can be.

"Plastic" covers a lot of ground. There are literally thousands of types of plastics. The type approved for use with long term storage of foods are perfectly safe.

But if glass gives you a warm and fuzzy feeling, then by all means, use glass! Choice is what makes us free.

My whole intent in providing the information was to give those on a tight budget an alternative to more expensive means of storage.

You can't get much less expensive than gallon baggies and cardboard boxes.

Peace!


----------



## 2Dog (Nov 11, 2009)

well once u mentioned broken glass in weed my ears sure perked up...I dont even let hubby touch the keif box he tends to break things.....


----------



## StoneyBud (Nov 11, 2009)

2Dog said:
			
		

> well once u mentioned broken glass in weed my ears sure perked up...I dont even let hubby touch the keif box he tends to break things.....


Actually, I'm very good at not breaking things. In thirty years, I've broken two dishes. It made me mad both times. A glass and a cup saucer. Both part of very old sets that are now short. I invented new words both times.


----------



## 2Dog (Nov 11, 2009)

stoney my mom has been able to complete old sets by searching ebay...might be worth it.


----------



## StoneyBud (Nov 11, 2009)

2Dog said:
			
		

> stoney my mom has been able to complete old sets by searching ebay...might be worth it.


Thanks 2Dog!


----------



## snaxforgandhi (Nov 12, 2009)

2Dog said:
			
		

> ...but I worry about chemicals in the plastic..is that weird?? stoney what do you think? paranoid lol?...


 


			
				StoneyBud said:
			
		

> ...Freezer bags are meant to put food into. The plastic used is as safe as can be...


 
*Hang on Earthlings!* After reading everyones responses to my post, 2Dog's query shook loose a memory I had about some research I did years ago into pseudoestrogenic compounds screwing up landlocked wetlands flora/fauna, so I did a quick search and was quickly reminded why the old alarm bell went off. The research_ I_ did concerned polyethylene terephthalate (PET) soda bottles, but I think she may be on to sumthin' here Stoney; plastic baggies may not be as safe as we all thought. 

Apparently the chemical Bisphenol-A (BPA), a synthetic plasticizer used to produce a zillion different kinds of plastic - including, I found out, Zip-Lok and alligator baggies - mimics estrogen, and binds easily to estrogen receptors in the human body (That includes us, dudes). This is muy malo folks. Causes all kinds of health issues. You should see what it does to the genitals of the dwindling American alligator populations in the Fla. 'glades.  Freakin' YIKES!

Anyway, there's a ton of material online, but here's a good place to start:
hXXp://www.cidpusa.org/PLASTIC%20bags.htm
(Remember to change "hXXp" to "http")

I know I'm gonna rethink baggies in my world.

~Snax (He Who Worries About Pseudoestrogenic Compounds)


----------



## 2Dog (Nov 12, 2009)

wow snax thanks for all that info..the only reason I thought of it is that many people are switching back to glass bottles for babies because of chemicals in plastic..but everything is made differently so who knows..I would be afraid to give a baby who could toss it a glass one..lol decision decisions..


----------



## Hick (Nov 12, 2009)

Yep, I just heard the results of a very recent study concerning plastic water bottles and their 'reuse' risks. 
  But in all honesty, should be taken with a 'grain of salt'.. as I believe that only bottles made with a product called BPA, are suspected of _"leaching into liquids"_. 
But, it might be wise to remember that cigarettes and DDT were once considered safe and healthy..
hXXp://www.snopes.com/medical/toxins/plasticbottles.asp (gotta luv snopes )
hXXp://trusted.md/blog/vreni_gurd/2007/03/29/plastic_water_bottles
..and here's a _TOTALLY_ different view. 
hXXp://www.consumerfraudreporting.org/emailhoaxeswaterbottle.php



> .I would be afraid to give a baby who could toss it a glass one..lol decision decisions..


  makes me wonder how in the world the previous generations ever survived to multiply..   Back before seatbelts, bicycle helmets, sun screen, ect.... :rofl:


----------



## StoneyBud (Nov 12, 2009)

snaxforgandhi said:
			
		

> ...Stoney; plastic baggies may not be as safe as we all thought.
> 
> Apparently the chemical Bisphenol-A (BPA), a synthetic plasticizer used to produce a zillion different kinds of plastic - including, I found out, Zip-Lok and alligator baggies - mimics estrogen, and binds easily to estrogen receptors in the human body...


Thanks for the information, snax. Just as I was starting to have more fun in the shower...hahahha

Until it's resolved, I'll retract my advice to use the baggies. 

.....test, test, test.....is this thing on?.........

*HEY*, oops, I mean hey, everyone, don't use anything that has plastic in it, on it or is made of it. It might be harmful to you.

No sodas, no milk, no nothing.

What? What do mean no one is going to do that? Of course they will! It's bad for them!!!!

Quit it now! No more plastic!!!!

....I don't think they're gonna do it.....oh well.

I tried.


----------



## DynaGlideGuy (Nov 12, 2009)

Hick said:
			
		

> makes me wonder how in the world the previous generations ever survived to multiply..  Back before seatbelts, bicycle helmets, sun screen, ect.... :rofl:


 
Insurance Co and Dont forget Government  (sorrry I couldnt help myself)

I am currently using both glass and plastic.  I try to keep from handling the plastic bags as little as possible.

Its like Almost anything in Life, its Your Choice and its Right for You

Best Wishes
"P"


----------



## The Effen Gee (Nov 12, 2009)

GLASS MASON JARS OR BUST!

I found one, blue in color....really old. Nice!

You folks want to know why glass jars with a rubber lid **** all over any other coinesuer level storage?

Because its glass. GLASS! 

My dad has some bottles he dug up from his wilder years. One of wich had a spice mix with a cork top. The spices were still usable. Another had opium in it. With a label....for stomach pains....dated 1912. Didn't have the Hutzpah to try it. Not even a foodsaver could do that, and this is almost 100 year old tech.

...and your bud does not get crushed, over dry, brittle, or funny tasting.

Vacum sealers work fantastic, but make sure that yours have an anti-crush feature. Foodsaver is the best, but expensive.

Plastic bags do NOT work for long term storage. Period. I am not talking a few months or years...maybe you can sacrifice proper storage for cheap lastic. 

But for that LOOOOONG cure, that harvest four years back, 10....25?

No way plastic can do the job for that long. so why bother with it in the first place?

Cheap?

Growing pot indoors is not cheap, and growing pot outdoors makes a lot.
Either way it is extremely easy to clear your overhead. So go get some proper storage vessels and leave the plastic for the cheapskates. Denial is what it is...but plastic food storage, the kinds of wich come from supermarkets, are not top grade or effective for a long, extended storage.


Now, as for the breakdown of cbn's, cbd's, thc (A and D), as long as the conditions are proper, I seriously doubt it occurs. 

I have smoked cannabis from the 70's that got me high as a kite. So old the buds were golden. So smooth it felt like smoking fake smoke, or dry ice.

Think a ziplock baggie, or even a foodsaver could do that? 

30+ years?

Negative.


...and as far as the plastic issue, read the label of the container, do not use waterbottles that have been heated, as they release the toxin directly into the water. That new plastic smell, new device smell and new car smell are all toxic to humans. 
I know a patient who is allergic to 'new' plastic. she cannot come into contact with still venting plastic products as a severe rash occurs.

Hypersensitive or not that kinda scares the crap out of me. 

I do not think plastic baggies contaminate your bud if you allow them to air out for a few minutes before placing youre herb in them. 

Just be a smart consumer, read the label. If one plastic product claims to be harmless, like odwalla plastic bottles...one must wonder about the unmarked containers....like waterbottles. That, when heated DO release toxins ino the water. THats a fact too.
If you leave a waterbottle in your car, and it gets hot...do not drink the water. Do not put water bottles in the microwave. PLease.


----------



## 2Dog (Nov 12, 2009)

Hick said:
			
		

> Yep, I just heard the results of a very recent study concerning plastic water bottles and their 'reuse' risks.
> But in all honesty, should be taken with a 'grain of salt'.. as I believe that only bottles made with a product called BPA, are suspected of _"leaching into liquids"_.
> But, it might be wise to remember that cigarettes and DDT were once considered safe and healthy..
> hXXp://www.snopes.com/medical/toxins/plasticbottles.asp (gotta luv snopes )
> ...


 
A lot of them didnt..my GGrandma had 13 kids only 9 made it to adulthood... my grandfather chopped off one of his toes...life was rougher on kids then. I wasnt really thinking about the baby with the glass bottle tho more worried about them hitting me..:rofl:


----------



## snaxforgandhi (Nov 13, 2009)

I agree that these things often take on a life of their own, and often the hooplah associated with a topic is either inflated or unwarranted. But this BPA thing looks legit, at least as far as it goes. So,to readdress a coupla' things...


			
				Hick said:
			
		

> ...But in all honesty, should be taken with a 'grain of salt'.. as I believe that only bottles made with a product called BPA, are suspected of _"leaching into liquids"_...


Reference...


			
				Snaxforgandhi said:
			
		

> Apparently the chemical Bisphenol-A (BPA), a synthetic plasticizer used to produce a zillion different kinds of plastic - including, I found out, Zip-Lok and alligator baggies


Though liquids provide the vector of least resistance to contamination - especially in the presence of heat - Dr. Alan Greene, a Stanford University School of Medicine Pediatrician, professor and author of the "Raising Baby Green," states that BPA is only less _likely_ to leach into dry goods; it depends on what the "dry good" is, and exactly how "dry" it is. 
hXXp://www.usatoday.com/news/health/2008-04-21-BPA-phase-out_N.htm
hXXp://www.drgreene.org/body.cfm?id=21&action=detail&ref=2332

Apparently, dry substances containing fats - or lipids of any kind - dramatically increase the likelyhood of BPA contamination. Marijuana is loaded with lipids (THC is fat soluble). Also, cured bud will contain, what?; between 5-15% moisture, yeah? If a bag is, say, left on a dashboard on a hot day, or on a table in your house that was in shade an hour ago, but is now in full sun light, it will often "fog" up, we've all seen this. This is the perfect combination for BPA contamination: moisture, lipids, and heat.  

Further, Dr. David Feldman, MD, emeritus professor of endocrinology, also at Standford University School of Medicine, whose team was the first to raise the alarm regarding low-level BPA toxicity and its effects on human health in the early '90s, has indicated that the risks associated with BPA, across the board, are significant enough to warrant a "better safe than sorry" approach to products produced with BPA. 
hXXp://med.stanford.edu/news_releases/2008/april/feldman.html

So, the potential risk vectors are not only bottles, liquids, and heat. BPA is widely used in the plastics industry for everything from (yup) Zip-Lok and other baggies, to interior cabin bulkheads in 747s. As always, the best protection is education and an absolute dearth of assumption.

~Snax (He Who Lurks)


----------



## snaxforgandhi (Nov 13, 2009)

2Dog said:
			
		

> wow snax thanks for all that info..the only reason I thought of it is that many people are switching back to glass bottles for babies because of chemicals in plastic..but everything is made differently so who knows..I would be afraid to give a baby who could toss it a glass one..lol decision decisions..


Hey Girl!

Weren't you trying to get preggers? Or was that someone else? 

If it _was _you I highly recommend a book called "Raising baby Green" by Dr. Alan Greene. He's a Stanford peds doc and general baby guru. Now, I place a lot of stock in our inate ability as humans to raise our children based on our maternal/paternal instinct, but there are times when an expert opinion is most welcome indeed. Mrs. Snax & I have nothing but good things to say about this guy, and "no" we don't get paid when he sells books . (Wish I did!)

In the meantime, where it used to be that one had to learn huge technical names for plastics - polytetrafluoroethylene, polyethylene terephthalate, etc. - now it's much easier to avoid the baddies for you and baby.

You sound pretty "conscious" and "aware" so you're probably hip to recycling plastics and their respective recycling numbers: 1, 2, 3, etc. 

The one's to avoid are apparently #3, #6, and #7. 

The "3" is found in cooking oil bottles and a lot of clear food packaging. These can leach several toxins including pthalates. Plus the manufacture of these products pollutes the environment, most notably with deadly dioxins.

The "6" is found in disposable plates and cups, meat trays, egg cartons and carry-out containers. They can also leach several toxins including styrene.

The "7" is found in baby bottles, three- and five-gallon water bottles and certain food containers. These are the dreaded BPA leachers that everyone's talking about in this thread. The baby bottles are the most ominous for me, I'm sure you'll agree. 

Fortunately there is an ever growing awareness of BPA toxicity, and the baby products industry appears to be on the vanguard of the change this is promoting. There are several companies out there producing BPA(et al.)-free stuff. Or, if you want to avoid the whole issue, there are modern glass bottles that are nearly impossible for baby to break. This is the route Mrs. Snax and I always took. Check these out hXXp://www.lifefactory.com/index.php/shop-bottles?s=gaw&kw=[bpa+free+baby+bottles] 

I wish you the greatest of fortune in your quest to become a mother. Choosing to become a responsible parent is, at the same time, the most terrible responsibility, and the greatest endeavor, in all of humanity. Hang on! It's quite a ride!

With Love,
~Snax (He Who Loves Babies!! I must, I had five!)


----------



## 2Dog (Nov 13, 2009)

thanks snax...yeah we are trying..not very successfully..my eggs just wont come out ...I have been using clomid and metformin...I wonder if I am just going against fates wishes...maybe I am not meant to conceive...adoption looks better and better.


----------



## snaxforgandhi (Nov 14, 2009)

2Dog said:
			
		

> thanks snax...yeah we are trying..not very successfully..my eggs just wont come out ...I have been using clomid and metformin...I wonder if I am just going against fates wishes...maybe I am not meant to conceive...adoption looks better and better.


You hang in there Girl! It took me and Mrs. Snax almost two years to get our first one to "take." We went in and got our plumbing checked, then they checked my "ammo" for motility and her's for viability, all good; still no joy. We were on the verge of fertility therapy when it happened. However, after that first pregnancy if I even looked at her with a twinkle in my eye, POOF! We were pregnant again. My point is, these things have a way of spoofing the best medicine, the best guesses, etc. I know these things can be very difficult, and if you guyz are anything like we are, _you're_ taking it the hardest, yeah? If so, lean _hard_ on Mr. Dog, that's his job  

You mentioned Clomid and Metfomin. Without getting too personal, I assume this is due to PCOS or some other anovulation issue? The question is rhetorical, so no need to answer, but I've been doing some reading in several Ob-Gyn peer reviewed journals - ASJOG, NFOG, JAMA - and I see that successful implantation is hovering around the 10-15% range for women under 35 (you?) _without _IV gonadotropins. Is that what you're hearing? I also see that the numbers soar for Clomid(Glucophage)/Metformin therapies in conjunction with IVF to around 60% live birth rate! That's encouraging, yes? Have you thought about IVF?

Whatever you do, and whatever happens, you _will_ find the grace to transcend it. You are beautiful, baby or no baby, _and_ you are quite correct; adoption is an option. There are soooo many babies out there that need mommies to love them. 

Go in love 2Dog, and may fortune find you and Mr.Dog in your quest to become parents! It's a righteous endeavor, successful or not. Have faith!

~Snax (He Who Has Faith In You!)


----------



## BBFan (Nov 14, 2009)

Hey there _Snax_ (He Who Writes Interesting Threads)!

Always enjoy reading your posts.  I keep checking on this thread to see if there is any new info or opinions on the original question you posed- _Does THC, CBN/CBD Continue to Break Down Over Time?_  It's a topic of particular interest to me.

Apart from what we already know about heat, light, and oxygen and their effects on THC, I learned about storage containers, BPA, and pregnancy.  

Have you formed any opinions about your original question based on the replies you've gotten?  The only thing I've gotten out of this is that we shouldn't store babies in containers made with BPA in the second drawer of the fridge and deprive them of heat, light, and oxygen and avoid having glass jars thrown at us while Stoney's having fun in the shower! :holysheep: 

Did I miss anything?


----------



## legalize_freedom (Nov 14, 2009)

100% agreement on Mr Snax writing interesting threads!  I always read when I see that he has posted...Thank you Mr. Snax!


----------



## 2Dog (Nov 14, 2009)

snaxforgandhi said:
			
		

> You hang in there Girl! It took me and Mrs. Snax almost two years to get our first one to "take." We went in and got our plumbing checked, then they checked my "ammo" for motility and her's for viability, all good; still no joy. We were on the verge of fertility therapy when it happened. However, after that first pregnancy if I even looked at her with a twinkle in my eye, POOF! We were pregnant again. My point is, these things have a way of spoofing the best medicine, the best guesses, etc. I know these things can be very difficult, and if you guyz are anything like we are, _you're_ taking it the hardest, yeah? If so, lean _hard_ on Mr. Dog, that's his job
> 
> You mentioned Clomid and Metfomin. Without getting too personal, I assume this is due to PCOS or some other anovulation issue? The question is rhetorical, so no need to answer, but I've been doing some reading in several Ob-Gyn peer reviewed journals - ASJOG, NFOG, JAMA - and I see that successful implantation is hovering around the 10-15% range for women under 35 (you?) _without _IV gonadotropins. Is that what you're hearing? I also see that the numbers soar for Clomid(Glucophage)/Metformin therapies in conjunction with IVF to around 60% live birth rate! That's encouraging, yes? Have you thought about IVF?
> 
> ...


 
smax u nailed it PCOS... thanks for the kind words...I think about IVF more and more....my dr at kaiser doesnt do them I would have to travel all the way to la or san deigo each time..Makes me MAD...like this isnt hard enough. then they arent open on fridays which means I had to miss my last US apt because no onw was available..kaiser stinks...


----------



## 2Dog (Nov 14, 2009)

BBFan said:
			
		

> Hey there _Snax_ (He Who Writes Interesting Threads)!
> 
> Always enjoy reading your posts. I keep checking on this thread to see if there is any new info or opinions on the original question you posed- _Does THC, CBN/CBD Continue to Break Down Over Time?_ It's a topic of particular interest to me.
> 
> ...


 

I think u nailed it...sorry about all my baby talk guys watch out for flying bottles...


----------



## snaxforgandhi (Nov 15, 2009)

BBFan said:
			
		

> Hey there _Snax_ (He Who Writes Interesting Threads)!
> 
> Always enjoy reading your posts. I keep checking on this thread to see if there is any new info or opinions on the original question you posed- _Does THC, CBN/CBD Continue to Break Down Over Time?_ It's a topic of particular interest to me.
> 
> ...


:rofl: :laugh: Now _that's_ funny! Thanx for the laughs, Snax peed a little! And I _do_ apologize for being such a tangent gypsie, I've got a soft spot for 2Dog and all the lovely ladies of MP and, as I've previously mentioned, I am a bear of little brain so I am easily distracted. It's poor etiquette though, and I will try to mind my P's and Q's in the future. 

As far as what I've taken away from this thread regarding my original question, I feel pretty confident in what the gurus said (as always  ); that oxygen, light, and heat all act reductively upon the psychoactive compounds in the bud over the long term. This certainly "rings" true, huh? It would be interesting to apply these notions to rigid controls to test them. Maybe, storing several specimens in oxygen-purged, nitrogen (argon? helium?) charged vessels, some exposed to light, some to heat, some in the dark, etc. Maybe I'll do that, hmmmm....

Thanx to all for your input (and patience)...

~Snax (He Who Is Slightly Abashed)


----------

